#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-11
<monketto> Ragazzi emergenz...ho il sistema bloccato in busybox e non so come farlo riavviare...
<LjL> monketto: chiedi su #ubuntu-it
<fetova> greetings
<Syntux>  Hello, I need to talk to one of Ubuntu IRC operators
<LjL> Syntux: what is the matter?
<Syntux> LjL, I'm the team leader of Ubuntu Jordan loCo, both #ubuntu-Jordan and #ubuntu-Jo are taken
<Syntux> I believe #ubuntu-Jordan belongs to ubuntu loco team in the states
<Syntux> so are there any chance to take #ubuntu-Jo ?
<LjL> having a look
<Syntux> which is the formal international TLD for Jordan the country.
<LjL> Syntux: indeed. #ubuntu-jordan doesn't really belong to anyone, or, i guess, one could say it probably makes sense to give it to the first taker - but making it a redirect to the proper channel name
<LjL> Syntux: but #ubuntu-jo definitely belongs to Jordan the country
<Syntux> LjL, exactly and we prefer to have #Ubuntu-Jo rather than Jordan.
<Syntux> but it would be amazing if we could redirect Jordan to Jo.
<LjL> well about that, let me see who it currently belongs to
<ompaul> LjL, -jordan is free
<LjL> ompaul: "free" as in what? it's certainly registered
<nalioth> ompaul: we don't use that layout any more
<ompaul> -ChanServ- The channel [#ubuntu-jordon] is not registered
<LjL> jordAn
<nalioth> ompaul: it's #ubuntu-[country]
<ompaul> ack
<nalioth> er, country code
<LjL> nalioth, but #ubuntu-jordan *is* taken by someone
<LjL> and so is #ubuntu-jo
<nalioth> because #ubuntu-georgia would be a subject of contention
<nalioth> that can be changed
<LjL> sure it can
<LjL> #ubuntu-jordan is registered by some "amerio" who doesn't seem to have an Ubuntu cloak and doesn't show up on launchpad
<LjL> in other words, no idea who they might be
<LjL> #ubuntu-jo is registered by "[Ramy]", and there is a Ramy Eid on launchpad but who knows if it's him (no irc nick given). that Ramy *is*, however, part of the Jordan team
<LjL> but actually, no, must be some other jordanian team
<LjL> Syntux: what's the LoCo team on launchpad?
<Syntux> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-jordan
<Syntux> We don't have Ramy in Jordan team.
<LjL> Syntux: indeed. do you know anything about *this* team? https://launchpad.net/~jobonto
<Syntux> LjL, never heard of it, although I'm active in ubuntu community and a core member in JoLug.
<LjL> Syntux: you are contact of #ubuntu-jo - #ubuntu-jordan has been made a redirect to it, but shouldn't be used or advertized
<LjL> Syntux: please tell us here if you need any help with channel setup or anything
<jpatrick> evening
<LjL> hi
<Syntux> LjL, back, Sorry but undersea cable cut giving us hard time here.
<Syntux> I got your memo, Thank you.
<LjL> Syntux: no problem, i sent it in case you had to leave
<jpatrick> !messagethebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about messagethebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !messagethebot is <alias> msgthebot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jpatrick> LjL: can you !messagethebot is <alias>.... - you got it
<LjL> i'm way ahead :P
<LjL> !message the bot is <alias> msgthebot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jpatrick>  !msg is <alias>msgthebot
<LjL> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<jpatrick> ok right
<LjL> !-botabuse
<ubotu> botabuse aliases: fishing, msgthebot, askthebot, msg the bot, msgbot, investigate, investigation, pm the bot - added by Seveas on 2006-07-26 21:48:13
<LjL> got enough synonyms already :P
<LjL> !no messagethebot is <alias> botabuse
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<LjL> !no messagethebot is <alias> botabuse
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no message the bot is <alias> botabuse
<LjL> !no message the bot is <alias> botabuse
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-12
<erUSUL> !fsperm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsperm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> o.O
<erUSUL> Pici: i want to add a factoid about the thing i was talkin to Varanger in #ubuntu.
<Pici> erUSUL: ah.
<erUSUL> Pici: i have had to clear this kind of missconception to many people already
<erUSUL> Pici: many people think that they can do fs wide permissions with unix fs like they do when they mount ntfs or vfat
<erUSUL> Pici: maybe you can speel it better than me i'm not a native english speaker
<Pici> erUSUL: Submit the factoid and we'll tweak it.
<erUSUL> Pici: ok; i will work something out but i'm afraid it will end up a large one... maybe a wiki page is better?
<erUSUL> !addingfs is <reply>If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read writte etc) fs wide like you do when mounting fs that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc) with mount options like guid, uid and umask. Make directories inside the new file system and tweak the permissions of that folders to allow normal users t
<erUSUL> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<erUSUL> !addinfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addinfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !addingfs
<ubotu> If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions
 * erUSUL :)
<fetova> good day :)
<no0tic> fetova, hi
<fetova> :D
<Gary> Hey folks, got a question for the irc council.  #ubuntu-uk is missing it's contact as he has run off to do social networking stuff and retired from ubuntu-uk loco stuff, this means we have no way to add people to the access list
<Gary> is it possible for the irc council to look into allowing nalioth to change the contact to me, so we can add a few to the access list?
<nalioth> Gary: do you mean LjL elkbuntu and PriceChild ?
<Gary> yes, that is who I meant to ping loudly
<PriceChild> Gary, that is loudmouthman right?
<Gary> yes
<PriceChild> Yeah I'm pretty sure he would be happy with this.
<PriceChild> I'm happy with it.
<Gary> I asked him via text this morning, he said he was busy and he had also forgotton his irc passwords etc
<Gary> anyway, I am off home, if elkbuntu and LjL see this, i'll be back tomorrow
<elkbuntu> +1 from me
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-13
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  do you have op in kubuntu-es?
<effie_jayx> heavy sex talk about it
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  please do keep an eye on kubuntu-es ... some nice sex talk while the cat is away
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I know you are away... please check log on #kubuntu-es and check the sex talk there. asl note how regulars refute op desicions
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  consider enforcing a bit of order as that channel no longer has 5 users ;)
<Palintheus> is there anyone else on the access list?
<effie_jayx> Palintheus,  I am there
<effie_jayx> I kicked banned some of them
<Palintheus> gotcha
<effie_jayx> the rest of the op's are away, and what upsets me is how regular users just feed them trolls
<effie_jayx> makes me want to ban 'em all
<effie_jayx> :D
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,   *!*@gateway/web/*!#ubuntu-proxy-users and tor as well
<djmaxmalta> hi guys
<djmaxmalta> i need some help
<effie_jayx> Palintheus, theyturned out to befrom #gentoo-es and one is even an op
<no0tic> effie_jayx, no op in #k-es
<effie_jayx> no0tic,  mmm
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you may need some more op's in kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yep
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  qbe is an op?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: yep
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  he was just watching the whole thing...
<jpatrick> @ops-#kubuntu-es
<botijo_> Ayuda! jpatrick, mstreetlinux, qbe, Elidix, LjL, effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> could have helped a bit
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: someone told me they were his friends..
<effie_jayx> he even op'ed himself
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  ohhh for christ sakes
<effie_jayx> I bet I am not the bad police man that can't be croocked
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: not my fault - I was sleeping
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  true.. but who's the channel funder?
<jpatrick> I don't remember
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you asked for that position
<effie_jayx> and you function like one
<jpatrick> channel's been aroudn for more than 2 years
<effie_jayx> please get the facts straighten with these *very permisive* op's
<jpatrick> the old-old-times are all gone, I'm the only one from those times
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  yeah... trolls time
<effie_jayx> ?
<jpatrick> no, when the channel was first around
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I'd love to have a ssh connection from my brain to the server my irssi is on, alas, that is not possible
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I don't mean to blame it on you bro. but these op's could help keep a more productive less relaxed environment to say the least
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you may not be the head honcho... but you can pull strings
<effie_jayx> you are very influencial and it is not about being cool... it's about being righteous
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I am head-ish (/msg ChanServ access #kubuntu-es list)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  the other op's don't seem to get that
<effie_jayx> and I have a problem with it. I detest trolls
<effie_jayx> and much more people who foster them
<jpatrick> you and the rest of the people in this channel :-)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  great then... at times I feel like I am too lawfull-good... please feel free to kick me in the arse if I am being too much of a pain
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I want to throw those guys out too
<jpatrick> I'm just never around
<fetova> holas
<Gary> elkbuntu, LjL did you see my request yesterday re: #ubuntu-uk ?
<nalioth> Gary: please don't waste our time
<Gary> I'm sorry, but pardon?
<Gary> ah, me bangs head on desk, thanks
<Tm_T> nalioth: =)
<nalioth> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> nalioth: got amused by the accident one hour ago, sorry if I interrupted
<Gary> hehe :p
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-15
<player134324> Anyone in got a quick question for anyone that has bought a dell with the Integrated High Definition Audio 2.0
<LjL> meh... jpatrick, are you there?
<LjL> no huh
<LjL> someone involved with RT anyhow?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-02-16
<danroj> hi
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> drunk and still remember my passwords
<Nafallo> this is no good
<erUSUL> Nafallo: yep; they are too easy
<LjL> Nafallo: hey you aren't identified to services
<erUSUL> XD
<LjL> fix that fast
<Nafallo> 00:35 [FreeNode] -!-           : is identified to services
<LjL> Nafallo: way not drunk enough
<Nafallo> erUSUL: easy? at least 15 chars with letters, caps, numbers and special chars.
<LjL> shuuure
<LjL> and i can read perl
<erUSUL> Nafallo: ;) then you are not drunk enough
<Nafallo> :-D
<Pici> Perhaps you could read perl drunk..
<Nafallo> you guys should come to London :-)
<LjL> Pici: that i can't exclude - however i'm not myself drunk
<Pici> Its a bit far for me.
<LjL> i should for sure
<Nafallo> get proper drunk and then start abusing our powers ;-)
<LjL> hm? why would i need to be drunk to do that?
<Nafallo> haha
<erUSUL> XXDD hey i can not do the same here....
<Nafallo> hehe. I never abuse my powers :-)
<Nafallo> would probably destroy humanity if I did ;-)
<jpatrick> LjL: now I am what's up?
<jpatrick> lemme guess, logs not showing up
<jpatrick> LjL: logs, yay, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/16/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<civija> hy guys
<civija> i need some help with problematic user which is opening channels in ubuntu-* hierarchy and calling them official
<civija> i.e. #kubuntu-hr
<jpatrick> civija: what's up?
<civija> jpatrick: we from #ubuntu-hr have problem with some user
<civija> he has opened #kubuntu-hr and calling it official croatian kubuntu channel
<civija> he has just copied topic from #ubuntu-hr and changed a few letters
<jpatrick> civija: there does not appear to be anything in that channel
<jpatrick> civija: but we can have it closed down if you wish
<civija> we have tryed reason with him and explain him but he just ignores us and has kicked us
<ompaul>   Channel: #kubuntu-hr  Registered: 1 day (17h 52m 18s) ago
<civija> jpatrick: maybe he has left in meantime
<civija> look at #kubuntu-hr and #kubuntu-cro
<civija> username was djankov
<jpatrick> I see him
<civija> or CroGNOME
<civija> jpatrick: please try to explain him or close it down
<ompaul> elkbuntu, you awake?
<jpatrick> civija: so, you'd like to have both closed down?
<civija> yes
<jpatrick> one mo, I'll see what I can do
<civija> ok, tnx
<jpatrick> civija: there's a dodobas in #k-hr
<elkbuntu> ompaul, yes, 'sup?
<civija> jpatrick: his a member from #ubuntu-hr, he also has tryed to explain him
<civija> i'll tell him to quit from channel
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: scroll up
<jpatrick> ;)
<elkbuntu> civija, are you the croatian contact?
<civija> elkbuntu: i'm member from #ubuntu-hr loco team
<civija> i'm not contact from #ubuntu-hr channel but i can tell him to join here
<elkbuntu> civija, requests of this type need to be made by team contacts
<elkbuntu> please
<civija> ok, one moment
 * jpatrick is talking to the guy in #k-hr
<ompaul> elkbuntu, that was what I called you for - sorry I left the room for rejoin lag
 * jpatrick gets the #k-cro guy in
<jpatrick> 06:24 ** mode/#kubuntu-cro [+b *!*n=jon@*ubuntu/member/jpatrick] by djankov
<jpatrick> 06:24 ** jpatrick was kicked from #kubuntu-cro by djankov [djankov]
<civija> elkbuntu: do you need a contact from #ubuntu-hr channel or contact from ubuntu-l10n-hr team?
<dodobas> yello
<elkbuntu> civija, the loco contact
<civija> i see he has kicked jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> civija: not very nice...
<dodobas> im loco contact for croatian team
<civija> elkbuntu: team owner is ivoks (ubuntu-member) but he is not here right now
<civija> i'm team administrator
<elkbuntu> civija, team owner is different from contact. contact is the person we communicate with the team through
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: I could set Riddell on you ;)
<djankov> IN YOUR FACE!
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, only if he's wearing his kilt
<elkbuntu> djankov, please dont troll
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: he is the contact for all #kubuntu* channels
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, loco channels are independantly managed unless assistance is requested
<elkbuntu> such as now
 * jpatrick off to lunch
<civija> but he doesn't have a loco team, he has just opened channel and called it official
<elkbuntu> ompaul, i'm inclined to side with dodobas and civija, based on djankov's display of idiocy
<elkbuntu> civija, i'm not doubting it
<ompaul> elkbuntu, +1
<dodobas> elkbuntu: we tried to talk
<elkbuntu> dodobas, i believe you
<dodobas> there is just no way
<elkbuntu> he's shown us that quite categorically
<ompaul> civija, there is a process that needs to be gone through so that in cases where the claim is not valid it does not happen
<civija> ompaul: ok, np
<ompaul> civija, this is not a reflection on the person making the claim, it is a protection for those acting on any claim, it makes it easy to help / administrate
<civija> ok
<elkbuntu> *sigh* as per usual, no staff online :(
<Nafallo> elkbuntu: Dave2 wrote text less than 10 minutes ago
<elkbuntu> dodobas, do you wish for the channels to just be forwarded to the existing channel (#ubuntu-hr) and ownership transferred to the #ubuntu-hr owner (ivoks)
<Dave2> ?
<dodobas> no forwarding is needed, or ownership
<elkbuntu> dodobas, so just close and lock?
<civija> elkbuntu: yes please
<elkbuntu> dodobas or civija, please list affected channels
<elkbuntu> Dave2, we needs your staffer-fu in a sec
<civija> #kubuntu-hr and #kubuntu-cro
<civija> elkbuntu: you can forward #kubuntu-hr to #ubuntu-hr but please close #kubuntu-cro
<elkbuntu> dodobas, are you in agreement with civija's last statement?
<dodobas> yes, those channels are problematic
<civija> dodobas: do you agree that they forward #kubuntu-hr to #ubuntu-hr?
<civija> this would help if someone tries to open #kubuntu-hr again
<dodobas> ofcourse
<dodobas> and if anyone would like to maintain #kubuntu-hr, it can be removed
<ompaul> dodobas, that is the idea
<dodobas> kuul, i agree
<elkbuntu> dodobas, i personally recommend having #kubuntu-hr, #kubuntu-cro and #kubuntu-croatia (and if non-existant, #ubuntu-cro and #ubuntu-croatia) forwarded to #ubuntu-hr
<elkbuntu> that means you have more chance of people getting to the channel with guesses
<dodobas> right, please make it so
<elkbuntu> Dave2, if it's not too much to ask :) ^^
<ompaul> civija, pm
<Dave2> I just need to check who has authority over the #ubuntu- and #kubuntu- namespaces first, not sure how long that'll take
<elkbuntu> Dave2, i'm part of the IRC council, we've had our GCFs in for like 5 months now
<elkbuntu> technically seveas has authority, but he retired from the role several months ago. freenode is dragging the chain
<ompaul> !es
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ompaul> civija, ^^ like that kind of thing
<civija> ompaul: yes, i get it now :)
<civija> wait just a moment
<ompaul> civija, thanks
<civija> ompaul: Odgovarajući kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridružite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoć za Ubuntu, hvala.
<civija> wait
<ompaul> civija, ok
<civija> ompaul: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.
<civija> please use this one
<civija> tnx
<ompaul> !no hr is <reply> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dodobas> hehe, nice bot
<ompaul> civija, thank you for that
<ompaul> dodobas, source is available
<civija> ompaul: thank you
<dodobas> yeah, thx
<ompaul> civija, no problem
<jpatrick> civija: anything else, just ask
<civija> jpatrick: ok, tnx :)
<dodobas> ompaul: source is tha force :)
<ompaul> hahah
<ompaul> Richard loves ya!
<dodobas> maybe our chanop would be interested
<ompaul> dodobas, pm
 * jpatrick wonders what is with the pms
<ompaul> jpatrick, not irc loco things
<jpatrick> ompaul: ah, ok :)
<ompaul> jpatrick, getting translations of stuff
<dodobas> jpatrick: its just another conspiracy theory :)
<elkbuntu> dodobas, you weren't supposed to tell him! now he knows we're plotting his downfall!
<ompaul> dodobas, why is it always the same people with the conspiracy theorys :)
<civija> hahah :)
<dodobas> what's the difference, he is going to fall anyway
<dodobas> this is more interesting, now he will fight till the last breath
<elkbuntu> yeah, but now someone else will get the glory :(
<dodobas> its more fun to watch
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: what's a GCF?
<jpatrick> ah, wait, Group contact form
 * elkbuntu pats jpatrick on the head
<elkbuntu> oh we're a clever one
<dodobas> hihi
<jpatrick> :)
<Dave2> elkbuntu, sorry about that, unfortunately I'm not a GCF person so can't really accelerate the process, as much as I see that it's needed.
<elkbuntu> Dave2, so i'm not listed as GC then?
<Dave2> I'm not sure, no GC people have been around yet
<elkbuntu> you mean there's no way for you guys to check other than ask someone?
<Dave2> Though if you could get Seveas to poke me, then I know that at least one of you will be a GC, and I can do it.
<Dave2> Not at this point in time, no
<elkbuntu> that is rather lame... this is the internet age!
<Dave2> We're planning on a web-based system to aid this, but it doesn't exist yet, unfortunately
<Seveas> Dave2, prod
<Seveas> Dave2, I'm current group contact for Ubuntu
<Dave2> I agree that the major delay is somewhat of an issue, but unfortunately it's what we've got at the moment.
<Dave2> Seveas, right
 * Dave2 scrolls up to see what was requested again
<Seveas> because freenode has been horrendously slow processing our gcf requests we currently have this mess
<Seveas> Dave2, so either process the GCF of elkbuntu's requests :)
<Dave2> Unfortunately I'm not a GCF person, so can't do anything to speed it up.
<elkbuntu> s/of/or/
<Seveas> you could poke the relevant people Dave2
<ompaul> Dave2, you have the instruction that is what he means ;-)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, sorry, dutchism there (of is dutch for or)
<Dave2> ompaul, yup, that's what I'm just checking
<elkbuntu> Dave2, hobbsee would even lend you her pointy stick if you asked nice enough :)
<Seveas> Dave2, I find it rather unacceptable that the largest community on freenode has to wait many months for processing GCFs
<Dave2> #kubuntu-hr, #kubuntu-cro, #kubuntu-croatia, #ubuntu-cro and #ubuntu-croatia -> #ubuntu-hr, right?
<elkbuntu> Dave2, yep, thanks
<Dave2> Seveas, I'll do what I can to attempt to get it sped up, but as a non-GCF person I don't have any direct involvement; I know it's definitely not good.
<Dave2> #kubuntu-croatia, #ubuntu-cro, and #ubuntu-croatia appear to not exist, so I'll let the relevant people deal with those
<dodobas> Dave2: can you create those too, so if anyone tries to guess a Croatian support channell with those name will be forwared to #ubuntu-hr
<dodobas> *names
<Dave2> It's probably simpler for someone directly involved with the channel to register and forward them
<elkbuntu> Dave2, dodobas may need instruction on how
<Dave2> The two channels which were registered are now forwarded
<civija> Dave2: tnx
<dodobas> so we need to register the channels, and then
<dodobas> i dont know how to forward them
<ompaul> dodobas, join and
<Dave2> Ah, right; once the channel's registered, /msg chanserv set <#channel> guard on, then /msg chanserv set <#channel> mlock +nif #ubuntu-hr
<dodobas> Dave2 tnx, ill ask, our channel op to do that
<civija> thank you all for your help!
<elkbuntu> dodobas, i suggest you do the registering yourself asap, then transfer contactship to ivoks
<elkbuntu> or the troll will quickly move to them
<dodobas> we are doing it right now
<Dave2> No problem, and sorry about the slow GCF processing issue :/
<dodobas> just one more thing to ask
<dodobas> how to change contact on a channel
<dodobas> that is currently set to freenode-staff
<Dave2> if you're a group contact for the project, you ask a member of staff to give it to you. in general channels registered to freenode-staff are closed or redirected, though.
<dodobas> oki, we'll deal with it if there is need for it
<dodobas> elkbuntu: ivoks is no logner loco-contact for Croatian team, i'm currently appointed
<LjL> jpatrick
<LjL> i got mail from RT
<LjL> jpatrick: i'm not sure if it means i have to do something, or it's just meant as a notification
<jpatrick> LjL: about ubuntulog in -irc?
<LjL> yes jpatrick
<jpatrick> he's here no? :)
<LjL> jpatrick: yes but
<jpatrick> you got the mail because you were subscribed
<LjL> jpatrick: i can't close that ticket
<LjL> because i have no login or password to begin with
<LjL> and i never received a ticket number for my request
<jpatrick> LjL: it has been closed
<LjL> ok, so was just a FYI
<LjL> wasn't clear
<jpatrick> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/02/16/%23ubuntu-irc.html
<jpatrick> "Fri Feb 15 17:05:55 2008   nick - Status changed from 'open' to 'resolved'"
<jpatrick> and krap that's danroj at the top
<jpatrick> LjL: I'm going to try and get ubuntulog into the -offtopic channels, ok with you?
<LjL> jpatrick: yeah, he came in yesterday. but are you quoting from that page?
<LjL> jpatrick: uhm, no, likely not
<LjL> jpatrick: the offtopic channels were always meant as not logged as far as i'm aware, i'll ask rest of council
<jpatrick> LjL: no, from "https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=652"
<LjL> ah right
<jpatrick> LjL: well, if you need logs for other channels, I've had luck with the Canonical guys
<Pricey> I don't think the offtopic channels should be logged.
<LjL> jpatrick: well, hopefully RT will get smoother for everyone. i don't like the idea that one gets them to do stuff only if they know people
<LjL> but i think this issue has been discussed by the CC
<Pricey> jpatrick, do you do rt?
<Pricey> wait no i'm silly
<Pricey> maybe not
<jpatrick> Pricey: no, but I seem to get the Canonical when they're around
<LjL> Pricey: yes yes, you're silly, don't worry
<jpatrick> guys*
<jpatrick> LjL: it's not just one guy, they just need more people (appartently)
<LjL> jpatrick: sure, not blaming anyone, i don't even remotely know them so that would be silly - just saying it's not an ideal state of things
<ergun> are there Ubuntu 7.10 users here?
<erUSUL> ergun: for help go to #ubuntu
<erUSUL> ergun: that's the support channel
<erUSUL> ergun: this is a channel for ubuntu related channel ops
<ergun> sorry what are you doing here
<jpatrick> ergun: this channel is for internation ops
<ergun> ok have fun guys ! see you
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-09
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, zibri said: !rekursion is <reply> se !rekursion
<[NikO]> warn on P_i_j_o_n
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-10
<aaditya> i'm trying to join #ubuntu, and pidgin says that i've been banned
<aaditya> i don't remember getting kicked out of the room, so it's not me who got banned
<aaditya> it might be my IP
<aaditya> what do i do?
<aaditya> anyone?
<aaditya> operators?
<aaditya> staff?
<aaditya> admins?
<nalioth> aaditya: one moment please
<nalioth> aaditya: did you visit us via mibbit?
<aaditya> someone from my IP did
<nalioth> well, they got you banned
<aaditya> i see
<nalioth> i'll pull the ban
<aaditya> could it be undone?
<aaditya> cool, thanks :)
<nalioth> mind who you let use your network in the future, ok?
<aaditya> yep
<aaditya> i'm able to get in now
<aaditya> thanks nalioth
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-12
<jester-> hi
<A4Tech> Gary: !!! help me
<A4Tech> alarm
<A4Tech> spamers ataking me and channel #ubuntu-ru
<[NikO]> A4Tech: you don't have your bot to protect you µ?
<A4Tech> Gary: list hosts
<A4Tech> Gary: n=sedfds@c-75-67-174-100.hsd1.nh.comcast.net n=illyha@c-98-246-110-31.hsd1.or.comcast.net n=hAxOr@adsl-76-230-128-10.dsl.pltn13.sbcglobal.net n=nikolai@c-75-67-174-100.hsd1.nh.comcast.net n=ignatiy@93-80-171-70.broadband.corbina.ru n=ariels@24-183-225-96.dhcp.kgpt.tn.charter.com n=rynnys@89-156-109-37.rev.numericable.fr
<jester-> A4Tech: you can set the channel in +r so only registered users can talk
<A4Tech> yes
<A4Tech> but
<A4Tech> it alrady set
<jester-> A4Tech: -NickServ- rynnys is not registered.
<jester-> if in +r it colud not talk
<A4Tech> this bot ddos my client
<A4Tech> and other people
<A4Tech> ~15 bots
<jester-> A4Tech: ask to LjL for his floodbot
<A4Tech> i'm colect ip's
<A4Tech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<A4Tech> Gary: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117338/
<jester-> the dickhead use a bot
<Myrtti> A4Tech: are they still on the channel?
<Myrtti> jester-: tsktsk, mind the language
<A4Tech> Myrtti: yes
<jester-> sorry
<jester-> i apologize
<A4Tech> but on #ubuntu-ru set +r
<Myrtti> !staff | ^
<ubottu> ^: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<tomaw> hrmm?
<Myrtti> tomaw: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/02/12/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<erUSUL> in which situations an user gets k-lined in freenode ?
<nalioth> erUSUL: violation of network policy'll do it every time
<erUSUL> nalioth: where can i look up network policy?... freenode site ?
<nalioth> erUSUL: yes, http://freenode.net
<erUSUL> nalioth: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-13
<jester-> hi
<ikonia> hello
<jpds> nalioth:
<jpds> 11:32:40 < dholbach> does Mootbot still spit out meeting summaries?
<jpds> 11:33:07 < dholbach> www.novarata.net/mootboot has no meeting entries from Feb-2009
<jester-> LjL: i botoli sono alle maldive?
<LogicalDream> Hi All , new channel for LoCo Montenegro has been created as #ubuntu-me .
<jpds> LogicalDream: That sounds fine, could you possibly update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat with contact details?
<jpds> LogicalDream: And if you have not already, please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels for more details on how to finish setting up the channel.
<LogicalDream> Sure I will update contact details , tnx for tips
<jpds> If you need anything else, just ask.
<nalioth> jpds: logs should be updated at this time
<jpds> nalioth: Great, thanks.
<MTecknology> What email should someone send something to if they can't be at the meeting with me?
<pleia2> MTecknology: context?
<MTecknology> pleia2: oh - membership approval
<pleia2> MTecknology: ah, create a "Testimonials" section at the bottom of your wiki and have them add stuff there
<MTecknology> k, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-14
<jester-> hi
<Flare183> I would like to suggest a bot factoid.
<jpds> Hit it.
<Flare183> jpds: Do you know how we have a pastebin factoid correct?
<jpds> Flare183: Yes.
<Flare183> Well, why can't we have a imagebin factoid.
<jpds> ubottu: search image
<ubottu> Found: torrents, slow, torrents-#kubuntu, f5, sysresccd, koffice, xfce4-panel, dvdiso, xfce-panels, daily
<Nafallo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Flare183> !search imagebin
<ubottu> Found:
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jpds> ubottu: !imagebin is <reply>Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add and link it from the channel.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jpds
<jpds> Flare183: Done.
<Flare183> jpds: Great thanks
<Flare183> I know that I have to ask people to upload there screenshot to that site almost everyday. So, thanks again.
<jpds> No problem.
<alefteris> Is it possible for a loco team channel getting logged from the ubuntu bot, to disable search engine indexing?
<Myrtti> i suppose it's possible to ask the hosting people to put a robots.txt
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Myrtti> don't really know though, can't see where's the point of logging if the logs aren't searchable
<jpds> alefteris: Which bot?
<alefteris> jpds, its not being logged at all right now, but if we where to use logging, we would like to not having logs indexed by google. Just have it for our channel members use..
<jpds> Althought I agree with Myrtti.
<alefteris> so who is the person doing the hosting, so that I can ask if a robots file is possible?
<jpds> alefteris: If you wish to have a locobot, please sent the request to admins-AT-ubuntu-eu.org, and ask if it's possible to have a robots.txt file.
<jpds> s/sent/send/
<alefteris> jpds, thanks
<jpds> It's worth just asking and see what they say.
<Myrtti> in my experience, even the channelusers themselves tend to use google to search the logs
<alefteris> jpds, the email address you gave me seems invalid
<jpds> alefteris: Whoops, it's admin@u-eu.org: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots - sorry.
<alefteris> jpds, thanks
<dolanor_> Hello, is it possible to get an ubuntu cloak ? :)
<Myrtti> could you give your launchpad userpage url?
<Myrtti> dolanor_: ^
<dolanor_> yes
<dolanor_> http://launchpad.net/~dolanor
<dolanor_> sorry, i was cooking :)
<nalioth> dolanor_: /msg ubottu member
<dolanor_> nalioth: Ok, so I need to participate 2 month actively, right ?
<nalioth> dolanor_: there are many ways to contribute
<dolanor_> I thought it was nearly automatic ^^'
<dolanor_> yes I know
<dolanor_> I'm packaging 5 utility/libs right now
<dolanor_> 1 already in jaunty
<dolanor_> and it takes nearly my whole freetime right now :p
<dolanor_> So I think I'll be occupied on this for quite a long time
#ubuntu-irc 2009-02-15
<jester-> hi
<jester-> LjL: bot antisfiga soppressi?
<claritas> hello
<claritas> ...can anybody help me with irc cloaking..?
<claritas> because...i really dunno how i should do that ...
<claritas> ok...i know, i need to a registered nick...so i registered this one ...
<claritas> but after that...what is the next step..?
<jester-> claritas: you have to group another nick and to ask for the cloak in #freenode
<jussi01> !cloak
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<claritas> thx:)
<jester-> LjL: help, stiamo sclerando senza i flood
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ dpkg -l apt | grep ^ii
<jpds> Wrong terminal window.
<jpds> ;-)
<Nafallo> wrong channel ;-)
<LogicalDream> can someone post the link where I can start creating LoCo page on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<LogicalDream> I can not find it at all
<jpds> ubot2: info ubuntu-desktop | test1
<ubot2> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jpds> ubot4: info ubuntu-desktop | test2
<ubot4> jpds: ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jpds> Gah, where's stdin?
<Pici> I didn't think that !info ever redirected
<Pici> ubottu: info ubuntu-desktop | test3
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.124 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jpds> I thought it was at one point.
<[NikO]> only factoids redirect
<[NikO]> or you have to modifiy core supybot to add this feature
<jpds> !paste | test4
<ubottu> test4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jpds> Ah, whoops.
<[NikO]> i add it on uBOTu-fr
<[NikO]> !google ubuntu @ test3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uBOTu-fr> test3 http://www.ubuntu.com/ | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy):
<[NikO]> work with any command
<[NikO]> !google ubuntu > jpds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google ubuntu
<uBOTu-fr> jpds : take a look at my notice
<jpds> Right.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-ir, saaber said: !choqok is A Free/Open Source mono-blogging client for K Desktop Environment. The name comes from an ancient Persian word, means Sparrow! Currently supports Twitter.com and Identi.ca services.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-15
<Tm_T> Good day to all
<guntbert> is the new process for becoming op already active? if yes - where can I see applications?
<jussi01> guntbert: not really, its a week or so away yet.
<guntbert> ok- please ignore my cross posted question in -ops then
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> (:
<guntbert> btw - I'm definitely *not* gonna apply - in case my question sounds as if ...
<bikcmp> Hello, I'd like a ubuntu cloak
<bikcmp> And I need approval for it, who can approve it?
<Pici> bikcmp: What is your launchpad id?
<bikcmp> Pici: Launchpad?
 * bikcmp reads up
<Pici> bikcmp: You need to be an approved Ubuntu Member to qualify for an Ubuntu cloak.
<Pici> !membership | bikcmp
<ubottu> bikcmp: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<bikcmp> ah, I've been using ubuntu on my netbook, I'll reister now
<Pici> bikcmp: There is an approval process,  you would need to show that you have made sustained contributions to Ubuntu.
<Pici> AS that link explains.
<bikcmp> :/
<bikcmp> I just use ubuntu on my netbook and wanted to display it :P
<Pici> Sorry, we don't offer user cloaks at this time.
 * _marx_ has 2?
<_marx_> how do i remove auto ops from a channel
<_marx_> how do i mute a bot
<_marx_> channel in ? is -us-nc
 * _marx_ finds rtfm and wtfm replies pleasing
<m4v> check http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<_marx_> m4v: i've seen that it doesn't tell me how to change it once a channel is setup
<m4v> _marx_: check /msg chanserv help
<m4v> you probably want to look at /msg chanserv help flags
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-16
<micahg> if freenode says someone was banned from a channel, but the user says they never entered it, what to do?
<micahg> nhandler: ^^
<IdleOne> micahg: does the ban list have him listed and who set the ban? ask them about it is what i would do
<micahg> IdleOne: user has no knowledge of the ban
<micahg> or so they say
<micahg> could've been an IP ban
<micahg> user is in #ubuntu-devel, can someone check?
<IdleOne> well I guess you could lift the ban and then keep an eye out
<micahg> I don't sit in the channel, user wants to get support in #Ubuntu
<IdleOne> micahg: ask in #ubuntu-ops or send him there to ask about it
<micahg> IdleOne: isn't this #ubuntu-ops?
<IdleOne> nope this is #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> ops idle here also
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> I must have my labels backwards...
<persia> This is really the best channel in which to ask such questions.
 * persia suspects a too-wide ip-range ban
<IdleOne> persia: agreed but ban disputes need to be discussed in #ubuntu-ops where the ops can let the user know why they got banned
<IdleOne> that is why I suggested sending the user to -ops
<micahg> thanks
<m4v> some locobots seem missing..
<m4v> ..all of them actually
<DJones> m4v: When we noticed that locobot_2 had dropped off irc last week, I sent an email to admin@ubuntu-eu.org and they restored it quite quickly, might be worth dropping them an email to let them know.  I'm not sure which irc channel the locobot admin's hang out in to get directly in touch with them
<tsimpson> I think #ubuntu-eu
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-17
<usuario> my usb wont mount and my /proc/scsi/scsi is blank
<usuario> any advice
<Pici> usuario: this isn't a support channel, please ask in #ubuntu
<usuario> sorry i got a reference to here
<usuario> what is this channel for
<Pici> usuario: This channel is for channel operators to discuss issues
<usuario> can you recommend a good channel
<semitones> wondering if there's any reason not to use port 8001 to connect to irc
<Tm_T> semitones: if firewall/router doesn't allow traffic in that port?
<semitones> hmm
<semitones> I just heard someone tell someone else to get there router updated to protect against dcc, but until then to connect through 8001
<Tm_T> yes
<semitones> so I wondered if there was a reason not to use 8001 regularly, as I do, but I guess there isn't
<semitones> sorry about the spelling
<Tm_T> np
<wre> "#ubuntu  Cannot send to channel" help!
<wre> seems to have been resolved by itself. thanks
<erUSUL> damm kids ...
<erUSUL> bazhang: just silence him/her
<bazhang> guadalinex?
<erUSUL> bazhang: right
<bazhang> erUSUL, seems to  have gone quiet for the moment I will keep an eye open though
<erUSUL> bazhang: i'm talking with her in priv
<bazhang> erUSUL, thanks
<bazhang> nicely done
<erUSUL>  just quit. kids; they just one to flirt online ... ¬.¬
<bazhang> hehe
<erUSUL> it worries me. kids that young should no be entering irc like this. just airng and requesting his/hers msn acounts and the like
<bazhang> true
<erUSUL> guadalinex folks should set up a "sandbox" chanel for them or something like that. Pici openen a bug in their launchpad... expresed some of my concerns maybe i should comment further
<guntbert> hey, is it only me? I see an increasing number of questions (mainly in #ubuntu) like: "please look at my post in <some obscure forum> or <some obscure website> and tell me how to solve"
<erUSUL> or plainly do not install irc by default. msn is enough....
<guntbert> to me that is simply annoying
<bazhang> dry posts iirc
<erUSUL> guntbert: it is alredy annoying when they request you to look into ubuntuforums
<bazhang> though we should be discussing this in -irc-helpers probably :)
<guntbert> erUSUL: exactly
<guntbert> bazhang: ah, is it active yet? I left after seeing only random chatter for a while - will join now
<erUSUL> bazhang: yes just let bourocracy get on the way ....
<bazhang> well, it'll be active once we join :)
<bazhang> erUSUL, :)
<erUSUL> this is getting ridicoulus. soon to sort an issue you will have to join 5 channs only to be redirected to a plus five more ... where you will have to join part becouse o well we have no iddling policy here you know
<guntbert> I don't want to get into that discussion - for me -helpers seemed to be the first possibility for collegial feedback - but from the mailing list it seems it was not so well accepted by the community
<bazhang> erUSUL, here is fine of course
<bazhang> any communication is good, imo, wherever it takes place
<erUSUL> becouse imho it is duplicating what this (already setted up channel) could be used for
<guntbert> erUSUL: about the forums: I attempted to create a factoid (like tellushere, or so ) but never came around, maybe we could make up a proposal
<bazhang> like !details ?
<guntbert> bazhang: not quite - I want the emphasis on *here* not somewhere else
<erUSUL> guntbert: /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Your text here. the pray to get it accepted :)
 * erUSUL misses when ediiting factoids was free for all :P
<guntbert> erUSUL: yes I know, but as my first language is german ... I'd like to discuss it a bit
<erUSUL> mine is spanish :). that didn't stop me from adding mine ^-^
<erUSUL> then you get the warm feeling when it gets used ;P
<guntbert> erUSUL: bazhang: in the past I used a line like: please post your question *here* too (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience
<erUSUL> another guadalinex kid enters the room ...
<bazhang> is usuario_ the same fellow, or just a common nickname? I see him quite often
<erUSUL> bazhang: usuario = user. i guess it is the default set in the irc client
<guntbert> bazhang: might be like purple for pidgin
<bazhang> erUSUL, okay thanks.
<bazhang> right, makes sense
<guntbert> bazhang: any comments about my (not yet) proposal for a factoid tellithere (name is awkward) above?
<erUSUL> too long for a factoid name? just !here   ?
<guntbert> erUSUL: good point
<bazhang> the factoid name does seem a bit long, the rest is correct grammar and syntax afaict
<bazhang> !here
<guntbert>  thx - will propose it
<m4v> maybe ban-forward them to #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-18
<elky> has a logbot been requested for #ubuntu-women-project yet? If not, please consider this as such.
<jpds> elky: rt--at--ubuntu.com
<elky> jpds, oh, right. keep forgetting that's how it's done now
<elky> jpds, can you see if there's a request there already from akgraner?
<jpds> Can't see the incoming queue, sorry.
<DJones> whats with ubottu joining & being k-Lined
<Daviey> DJones: freenode thinks ubottu is a spammer
<bazhang> network error
<DJones> I saw idoru joining/leaving idoru earlier with a freenode utility bot ident
<DJones> heh
<bazhang> botwars
<Daviey> BotWarZ
<bazhang> hehe
<DJones> As long as its not Jeremy Clarkson commentating
<jussi01> oh please no...
<bazhang> I like idoru, both the name and the implementation
<bazhang> nice William Gibson reference there
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-19
<Gryllida> Hi. I had a big party. forgot to log off 2 times. a nasty guest imitated a spellingbot at #ubuntu using my IRC client. My IP was banned from that channel, and at #ubuntu-ops they didn't believe that the party finished and that that person (my friend, whom I haven't seen for years) is outside of my country. What can I do?
<Gryllida> Help!
<persia> Gryllida: This channel really isn't any better in which to ask.
<Gryllida> [Gryllida sighs]
<persia> Time is what you want, if you plan to be successful.
<Gryllida> How can waiting help me?
<persia> It creates the impression that you aren't impatient.
<Gryllida> I am not. I just know that I have the right to read #ubuntu and to write there. Full, complete right.
<Gryllida> I am asking for it here since they said that I shouldn't appear at #ubuntu-ops for next 24 hours or they will ban me from there too.
<persia> I understand.  What I suggest is that you don't ask for 24 hours.
<persia> Many of the folk from there also idle here.
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I hate to burst your bubble but you don't "have" the right. IRC is not a democracy where you have civil rights and all that nice stuff. Unfortunately your client got high jacked and now you have to pay the price. persia is right, be patient and tomorrow sometime go in real nice and patient and speak to the ops.
<Gryllida> This "bot" was a human. My client didn't get high jacked. I'm sure because: 1) I know Bob 2) I looked at the bot in the logs, no computer program could have worked like that
<Gryllida> Besides, they have all read the things that I wrote there. ALL of them have read them. One of them will un-ban me himself if he suddenly finds me truthful.
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I meant high jacked in the sense that it was used without your permission
<Gryllida> Bob is not in my country now...
<IdleOne> well that doesn't change the fact that Bob still did what he did
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I think you should take this as a learning experience. Now you know that you should always secure your computers from being used without permission
<m4v> Gryllida: your pc is your responsibility.
<Gryllida> I took some security measurements... This was a big family event, he came from far, stayed for two weeks... But you can read all of it in the logs. Stop doing the same questions. I needn't repeat since this all is in the logs. I already told them that I increased sequrity. I already told them PLENTY of things. Discussing all of that from the start again will make me feel even worse...
<m4v> just wait until you're unbanned, pushing it further once you have been told to wait will not help
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I didn't ask to explain the entire situation and I don't need to read the logs, from the little you have said here I know that YOU are responsible for your computer and how it is used. #ubuntu has rules and it is YOUR responsibility to make sure you follow them. spaming/trolling/repeating and all that is not tollorated in #*buntu channels
<IdleOne> Gryllida: it sucks I know but it is what it is. the Ubuntu ops are pretty understanding people and they will probably let you back in
<Gryllida> Yes, I think it is not worth discussing here again. You have the story in the logs.
<Gryllida> I have increased the security. Bob has departed at 10:00AM UTC. Why don't you just un-ban me? Do you need details about my current security level? I will be glad to give you more details.
<Gryllida> the departure is an estimate, Bob isn't a time machine ;)
<m4v> we can't unban you, this isn't #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I don't have the permissions needed to unban you. what I am trying to explain is that the only way for you to get the ban lifted is by waiting the 24 hours like they told you to
<Gryllida> they said that if I don't wait for 24 hours they will ban me at #ubuntu-ops
<m4v> Gryllida: you only need to wait 24hs
<IdleOne> it's one day, #ubuntu is logged if you have the need to read it that bad
<IdleOne> btw all those ops are in here also
<IdleOne> but talking to them about it in here will only make things worse I suspect
<IdleOne> in the meantime there is always #ubuntu-offtopic which can be entertaining at times. Remember the Ubuntu rules of conduct apply there also
<IdleOne> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<IdleOne> Gryllida: ^^
<Gryllida> Thanks!
<IdleOne> sure thing, next time ask before messaging someone :)
<IdleOne> Gryllida: please stop messaging me. I don't have any magic persuasion powers over the ops
<Gryllida> sorry
<Gryllida> Thanks for the solution to my question.
<IdleOne> no problem
<IdleOne> seriously though if you are in the mood for chat #ubuntu-offtopic is the place
<Gryllida> I think my questions are mostly "support" questions, since I am not a person who likes to waste time.
<Gryllida> IdleOne, Anyhow, I was just idling here, and it was you who spoke about "no rights". Sorry for telling this, but I was patient and silent before your phrase. So I will be in some next time.
<IdleOne> Gryllida: I was responding to what you had said and just thought that clarification was needed
<Gryllida> I will be glad to be of any help if any more clarification is needed.
<IdleOne> hehe, I meant to clarify your rights to you
<IdleOne> IRC is a priviledge not a right
<Gryllida> I will be glad to receive this privilege since I am not going to abuse it at all. I will be glad if somebody finds these words interesting.
<Gryllida> IdleOne, how does a man become an "operator"?
<Gryllida> !logs
<ubott2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Gryllida> !es
<ubott2> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> Gryllida, something you needed?
<bazhang> Gryllida, please /msg ubott2 for that
<Gryllida> not completely sure. I'm just wondering where ubottu is.
<Gryllida> Yes, I will /msg ubott2
<bazhang> Gryllida, you are querying where ubottu ?
<Gryllida> mot my main question, actually... you know
<bazhang> Gryllida, in a PM /msg nickserv?
<Gryllida> sorry, i'll find where to test it, i'm not very good at it
<bazhang> Gryllida, test what
<Gryllida> test " /msg nickserv"
<Gryllida> ubottu hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Gryllida> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<bazhang> Gryllida, please /msg ubottu  if you must; better to read the factoids link
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi   <----- Gryllida
<Gryllida> bazhang, sorry... I am talking with ubottu, yes! But when I said "!ubottu" to it then I got the reply "Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot..." Sounded strange, that's why I typed it here. It is very interesting to talk with ubottu, and I have already visited this page ;)
<bazhang> Gryllida, this is not the channel to test bot commands
<Gryllida> Yes, I know "!language" thing. I've explained you my input here.
<bazhang> Gryllida, this is for loco operators, not to test bot commands
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/clone.html Gryllida build your own botclone and test on your channel
<Gryllida> [Gryllida sighs]
<jussi01> bazhang: you can also refer people to #ubuntu-bots
<bazhang> jussi01, good call, my oversight; thanks
<erUSUL> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<guntbert> ping ikonia
 * Linuks83 is away: I'm busy
<rww> ubottu: away > Linuks83
<ubottu> Linuks83, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Myrtti: been in #ubuntu before with the same attitude (just to insult)
<Myrtti> erUSUL: good to know, I'll ban next time
<arand> Myrtti: sorry, but may I inquire on the progress of the !pae factoid, again :-)
<Myrtti> !pae
<Myrtti> ikonia was about to do it today, but I guess he got sidetracked
<ikonia> I did, worked called, I've got some notes
<ikonia> I'll pick it up "now"
<ikonia> took my ages to go through the logs
<arand> Ah, ok, sorry being a bit pushy :)
<ikonia> not at all
<guntbert> ikonia: it seems they got *one* to do all the factoids work :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-20
<Tm_T> plop
<Tm_T> K'day erUSUL
<erUSUL> Tm_T: morning :)
<cjohnston> uggh
<bazhang> hah
<cjohnston> you know what im talking about :-{
<cjohnston> :-P
<bazhang> helping the helpers help
 * cjohnston wnats to help the helpers who are helpers to the helpers because helping the helpers about helping helpers is the most help that a helper can have
 * erUSUL heads spins
<cjohnston> erUSUL: did that help to clear up -irc-helpers for you?
<erUSUL> i've never disputed the goals of the channel. i disputed the need for a separate channel to do it
<m4v> cjohnston: your tongue twister is not helpful
 * erUSUL wonders why do people think i'm opposed to help helpers help helpneeded users....
<m4v> because you aren't working hard enough
<IdleOne> hah
<erUSUL> m4v: ouch!!!
<m4v> erUSUL: pelicano won't be proud of you if you don't put some effort y'know
<erUSUL> i'm doing my best; but i promise to work harder :)
<m4v> :P
<erUSUL> !k3bsetup
<erUSUL> !find k3bsetup
<ubot4> erUSUL: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<ubottu> File k3bsetup found in fvwm-crystal, k3b, k3b-data, language-pack-kde-af-base, language-pack-kde-ar-base (and 67 others)
<ubot2> erUSUL: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<Myrtti> any -de ops around?
<GPenguin> hello
<GPenguin> [17:27] <GPenguin> i have an issue with a chanop called dreamthief who obviously has problems with a social agenda
<GPenguin> [17:28] <GPenguin> he got all bossy on #ubuntu-de-offtopic and after offending me i asked for his age
<GPenguin> [17:28] <GPenguin> and as a result of this i am banned now
<Myrtti> let's see if we've got any -de ops around
<GPenguin> the whole conversation with this person was unpleasant and rude
<GPenguin> and i am wondering why he used his irc access for that matter
<GPenguin> bad enough that he is pushing people on some leisure chat thing
<Myrtti> juliux seems to be away
<IdleOne> GPenguin: the persons age really is not important. I won't say more as I don't know the entire situation.
<GPenguin> and all i did was asking for his age because i was suspicious of an asperger child
<IdleOne> besides not being in the channel
<IdleOne> GPenguin: see now that is insulting
<GPenguin> how?
<IdleOne> that is probably why you got banned
<GPenguin> guessing, arent we?
<IdleOne> yes, absolutely guessing
<IdleOne> but I will stay silent now :)
<GPenguin> and you are aware that your contributions are not going to help?
<GPenguin> ah, thanks
<IdleOne> GPenguin: you are aware that your attitude is not helping either. you seem to me to have this holier then thou thing going on. get off that horse.
<IdleOne> now I am done
<GPenguin> IdleOne: speaking of attitude, huh :)
<IdleOne> baiting aren't you?
<GPenguin> the difference is that you have not been kicked in the arse. so i have no idea whats bugging _you_
 * IdleOne has been to to pond and caught bigger fish then you
<GPenguin> then shut up maybe as you announced it 2 times?
<IdleOne> later dude
<IdleOne> !guidelines > GPenguin
<ubottu> GPenguin, please see my private message
<IdleOne> read the !coc factoid also
<GPenguin> have you read them yourself and how would you label what you do here with me?
<GPenguin> i would say ... you try to provoke me until i break rules
<GPenguin> the point is - why
<IdleOne> I tried to be polite, you came back at me with attitude. admittedly I could of responded differently but to tell you the truth you don't seem to know what Ubuntu means.
<GPenguin> you still have the chance to be silent
<GPenguin> its quite easy. all you have to do is stop right here
<GPenguin> instead of feeding my anger about people who have a hard time to be social
<m4v> hey
<IdleOne> I apologize. My intention was not to make this worse
<m4v> GPenguin: Would ya cut it until a -de op shows up?
<GPenguin> because ironically, all i did on that offtopic channel was a piece of advice "buy a cheap router" and this dreamthief guy starting judging me for it
<GPenguin> and when i asked for his age i got banned
<GPenguin> the asperger comment was first aired here not on that channel
<GPenguin> but hey, you know what ...
<IdleOne> errr, I need to learn to mind my own business
<IdleOne> sorry Myrtti
<m4v> I don't think you did anything wrong
 * erUSUL looks sympathetically to IdleOne 
<IdleOne> m4v: I could of handled the situation differently, I did not catalyse well at all there
<IdleOne> I think he took my comments as attacks and in retrospect I can see how he might have
<m4v> you can't catalyse every situation, this guy really seemed to take anything as an attack
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> that is how it seemed to me also
<Tm_T> hi all, good evening
<Myrtti> erUSUL: FYI he claims to be writing a book and apparently is doing research for it on IRC
<erUSUL> ty
<Myrtti> his questions seem like he's doing his homework though
#ubuntu-irc 2010-02-21
<ubot2> ebrahim called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-14
<Legendario> any members of the irc-concil here?
<rww> nhandler ^^
<nhandler> Can I help you Legendario ?
<Legendario> nhandler, i'd like to ask my irc cloak
<Legendario> for ubuntu members
<rww> <.<
<nhandler> Legendario: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<Legendario> https://launchpad.net/~kemelzaidan
<Legendario> nhandler,
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, topyli: ^^^
<rww> elky didn't get added to the GC list yet? or you forgot her ;P
<nhandler> rww: The first one
<Legendario> nhandler, is that just all you need?
<nhandler> Legendario: That is all, but it doesn't look like any of the people I hilighted are around right now. The cloak might not be able to be applied until the morning
<Legendario> nhandler, it's ok. don't worry.
<Legendario> nhandler, thanks a lot
<elky> rww, it only took like 6 months for them to get me off it, in theory it'll take another 6 to get me back on it.
<XaYER> Hallo
<XaYER> А подойдет ли Ubuntu как ОС для нетбука?
<ubot2> yodog called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> yodog called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> yodog called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubot5> yodog called the ops in #launchpad ()
<vish> seems like YankeesFan^
<ubot2> yodog called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<bazhang> yanksrule as well
<Pici> He has the same MO as yodog
<Pici> Oh, misread, nevermind.
<slipkid08> hello all
<slipkid08> are there any FPS games that have been ported to ubuntu, like COD4, or Counter-Strike?
<gpc> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<slipkid08> I recently switched over to Ubuntu from Win 7, and I love the hell out of it, sans the windows games compatibility
<slipkid08> but I did find wine, which helps me open some things that were compatible in windows, but they don't run properly
<arand> slipkid08: Apart from id games, no. Also, #ubuntu is probably a more relevant channel, this one is more about irc channel managing.
<k1l> slipkid08: you can try "wine" and have a look in their app database. but this is not the supportchannel, try #ubuntu instead
<slipkid08> ahh okay
<slipkid08> thanks so much
<ubot5> joey called the ops in #launchpad ()
<ubot5> In #launchpad, joey said: !no factoid is lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<ubot5> In #launchpad, jml said: !no ops is lifeless, flacoste, jml, joey
<Pici> erUSUL: Oh neat, I never realized your nick was a Dune reference.
<Pici> I guess I just wasn't reading it properly.
<erUSUL> well the prefix is a inside joke of my friends when we played CS so... it may be confusing
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-15
<nullkuhl> hello, can i have an ubuntu cloak ?
<rww> nullkuhl: Can you link to your Launchpad profile page, please?
<nullkuhl> rww: sure https://launchpad.net/~null-kuhl
<rww> nullkuhl: Ubuntu only offers cloaks to Ubuntu Members. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership for information about Membership.
<nullkuhl> rww: allright, thansk
 * vish wonders why !-o-ps dint trigger ubottu on -motu 
<vish> has ubottu been asked to ignore him?
<Pici> vish: because ubottu is ignoring him
<vish> :)
<vish> Pici: but it will report such users in -ops ?
<Tm_T> nope
<vish> cool! then nice work by tsimpson :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-16
<DJones> Has ubottu got a slight factoid problem, its just announced about TLS protocol which I'm assuming has come from the RFC query just before, but the end of the factoid is cut short, it stops at "attackers t"
<DJones> That was in #ubuntu at 9:02 uk time
<bazhang> DJones, saw that. pretty bizarroid
<DJones> I was assuming its part the feature just added for bug reports that it picked up the reference & replied
<Tm_T> DJones: the message length is IRC protocol (implementation) limited, so it got cut off
<DJones> Tm_T: ok, that would explain it
<Tm_T> or I assume it is hitting the limit
<jussi> yeah, it picks up RFC's also iirc.
<jussi> Grabs them from an external site, much like the bug tracker - we probably want to turn off rfc's in #ubuntu.
<jussi> DJones: if you have a sec, could you reply to the irc list and mention this?
<DJones> jussi: yeah will do
<jussi> DJones: thanks
<DJones> Do you want it on the thread about the added feature
<DJones> Done
<m4v> CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<bazhang> hehe
<m4v> not sure what tracker it is ..
<m4v> ah well, I was looking all over the bugtracker configs, but is actually hardcoded in cveSnarfer method, it grabbed http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attacke
<m4v> right
<Tm_T> how repetitive
<m4v> looks like there's not config for disable the CVE snarfer, if you want it off I can comment it out (until somebody makes a nicer fix)
<Tm_T> would it disable it everywhere?
<m4v> yes
<Tm_T> hmmm, I'm not sure if that desirable either
<m4v> obliously, I could do it better and add a config option, but I'm sort of time and removing it is just a one line fix
<m4v> we can wait for tsimpson and take a look too.
<elky> o.O
<elky> Cute.
<Tm_T> thanks, must be my new haircut
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> Oh, that's hair? I thought it was a dustpuppy.
<Tm_T> tomeitos
<jussi> m4v: I think we leave it untill the next ircc meeting - its not that often that people mention those numbers. Ill have a chat with tsimpson in the meantime
<m4v> jussi: kk
<tsimpson> CVE-2009-3555
<ubottu> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation han... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2009-3555)
<tsimpson> DJones: ^
<tsimpson> jpds: new Bugtracker stuff committed, you'll need to set supybot.plugins.Bantracker.cveSnarfer to True where you want CVE's to be shown (if anywhere). setting supybot.plugins.Bantracker.bugSnarfer to False overrides cveSnarfer too
<DJones> tsimpson: That was a quick change
<tsimpson> everything required to do it already existed in the plugin, so I just had to modify the functions that parse the CVEs
<m4v> heads up, saymin was flooding #ubuntu-es a few mins ago
<m4v> he's now in #u
<IdleOne> thanks m4v
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-17
<ubot4> vorian called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<nhandler> ^ It is being taken care of
<bazhang> KREDO, you were banned there several days ago, what was the ban for
<KREDO> bazhang yes
<bazhang> what was the ban for   <---- KREDO
<KREDO> bazhang for erroneous grammar words
<bazhang> KREDO, you called the !ops command to get help?
<KREDO> bazhang yes yes
<bazhang> KREDO, thats not a use of erroneous grammar
<elky> Maybe he means words with punctuation in them.
<KREDO> bazhang I wanted people to help but write the word with grammatical errors in this I was banned
<bazhang> KREDO, in future, please be patient and don't call that
<KREDO> bazhang ok, I am a new user ubuntu
<bazhang> KREDO, you can join #ubuntu-ru now
<KREDO> bazhang many thanks
<booi> i'm trying to set up my own irc server and i wanted to know, how does an irc op make himself a chanop?
<tsimpson> booi: that's a question for #freenode
<booi> ah k thanks.
<mymomhitsme> elky and here too
<rww> sure
<startagainlol> don't forget here too
<rww> the banhammer is so far away and I'm too lazy. Just /quit and let's pretend I +qed you.
<elky> rww, <3
<startagainlol> make love to me
<Diego1> Hi, I've got a problem between my xubuntu 10.04 and the fn keys, volume knob and dvd-rw, they all stop working after sometime working. Could someone give me a hint of which package manages those?
<Pici> Diego1: This channel is for IRC coordination, support is over in #ubuntu
<Diego1> thank you, sorry
<charlie-tca> hm, poor fellow is going to get chased all over, until hitting #xubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-18
<Yanks> fuck u ubuntu
<Yanks> you know ur motherboard has 250$ worth of gold in it?
<Yanks> !ops
<Yanks> !staff
<m4v> nice fellow.
<Madpilot> OK, that email about wintermute that just arrived at the -irc mailing list. Did that make any sense?
<bazhang> he wants ubuntulog on some other channel?
<Madpilot> not sure
<Madpilot> I think so
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> phillw
<AlanBell> that whole project makes no sense
<AlanBell> hi phillw
<Madpilot> some AI project that lost weeks of work because someone said "LOL"?
<Madpilot> wut?
<phillw> hiyas AlanBell
<phillw> Madpilot: sadly, yes
<Madpilot> hey phillw - so, what's so AI-destroying about LOL?
<AlanBell> lets not get into picking apart the project itself, that is probably not a good use of our time right now
<phillw> Madpilot: I have no idea, but the new lab areas are to be hidden, invite only and password protected.
<AlanBell> phillw: what channel do you want a logbot in?
<phillw> AlanBell: I think they want it in the lab channels as well - so that is why it is vital it is a silent bot, the ubuntu log bot I know is completely silent, but one of supy bot people told that I can give that bot a lobotomy and make that bot totally silent.
<AlanBell> phillw: and you have not answered my question
<AlanBell> the answer begins with #
<phillw> AlanBell: sadly, at present these are ## rooms, which why I doubt I will get the ubuntu log bot, but I have asked none the less, as they are tied to UAIT
<AlanBell> ok, so that is the second character of the answer
<AlanBell> which is leading towards a "no" I suspect
<AlanBell> there are any number of logbots available, or just run an irssi instance logging somewhere public
<phillw> The rooms have not yet been created, I've set the first one up as a template, but one of my admin padawans has been tasked with completing them all - he's always nagging me for tasks and their TL and dev leader both know him and have said that they will allow him to get the rest of them set up.
<AlanBell> phillw: all you need to put in a logbot request is:
<AlanBell> "please can I have a logbot in channel ______________"
<AlanBell> and if the channel starts with #ubuntu- then the answer is probably going to be yes
<AlanBell> if it starts with anything else the answer is almost certainly going to be no
<AlanBell> you have provided a load of justification (that several people independently failed to understand) but no actionable information
<phillw> ah well, it was worth a try... looks supy is going to be the one
<AlanBell> it might be worth a try, my point is you have not yet made the request itself
<phillw> UAIT is ubuntu, they and that team are so closely linked it is impossible to tell them apart.
<AlanBell> the decision isn't up to me, I am just trying to help you formulate a sane request
 * AlanBell recalls no UAIT sessions at UDS
<phillw> AlanBell: I have made the request, I made it last night to the ubuntuIRCcouncil, it's most likely held in the moderation queue.
<AlanBell> phillw: you mean this one? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2011-February/001239.html
<phillw> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> that is why I asked you in here
<AlanBell> that isn't just the council list
<AlanBell> there is no actionable request in that email
<phillw> AlanBell: it was to ask if they would agree, in principle to it - or I should look elsewhere for a logging bot.
<phillw> I'm just a poor admin guy who gets stuff 'dropped' on him in the middle of a meeting!
<phillw> but evidently the supy bot (i can never remember its name) can be given a lobotomy and be silent.
<AlanBell> sure, it is just python
<AlanBell> you can +q it in the channel to be sure
<phillw> (05:16:14) nanotube: hey... to answer your question on #supybot. yes it can. :)
<phillw> (05:16:23) nanotube: see "help lobotomy add"
<phillw> I was digging around, so if they cannot have the ubuntu log bot (which I doubted would be approved) I ensured I had a plan 'B' :)
<phillw> the devs do dev stuff, us admin people do admin :)
<popey> phillw: i log a channel by having an instance of muh running on a machine. it just sits there silently logging to a file.
<popey> ukstat is the "bot" in question, not really a bot though
<phillw> popey: the ONLY thing I am not allowed on my server is IRC stuff, if it were, life would be so much easier for me :)
<phillw> host lubuntu iso images?... sure no problem.. host multiple forums?... sure, no problem.... IRC stuff?...... not a snowflake in hells chance
<Legendario> anyone from ubuntu-irc team?
<Legendario> anyone from ubuntu-irc team?
<jussi> Legendario: many... what do you need?
<Legendario> jussi, i have asked my irc cloak for ubuntu members, but it seems i haven't receved yet
<jussi> Legendario: launchpad link please?
<jussi> Legendario: you need the irc council ;) (which I am on) ;)
<jussi> Legendario: Although I havent seen you asking in scrollback - did you ask here?
<Legendario> jussi, yes. guess like a week ago: https://launchpad.net/~kemelzaidan
<artfwo> jussi: while you're at it, could you give a cloak for me as well? https://launchpad.net/~artfwo
<jussi> Staff please cloak Legendario with ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi> Staff please cloak artfwo with ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi> niko: VorTechS mquin tomaw
<jussi> (ubuntu/member/$acccountname please)
<artfwo> thanks!
<Legendario> jussi, is that all?
<niko> jussi: for Legendario ?
<jussi> niko: for both of them..
<jussi> thanks niko
<niko> congrats Legendario, artfwo
<Legendario> thanks a lot guys :-)
<artfwo> thanks!
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-beginners-team, charlie-tca said: !factoidthatisbroken is <reply> New stuff here!
<charlie-tca> ignore that please
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-beginners-team, seidos said: ubot2: !recommended is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecommendedHardware
<Tm_T> !recommended
<Tm_T> should prolly be recommendedhw
<Tm_T> or something
<jussi> Tm_T: perhaps somehting added to !hardware
<jussi> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tm_T> that
#ubuntu-irc 2011-02-19
<silverlightning> hi
<silverlightning> is this an irc support channel?
<silverlightning> I was directed from #ubuntu to #ubuntu-ops, and now here?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
<TadeasParik> Hello, can I ask for cloak - https://launchpad.net/~pariktadeas
<AlanBell> hi TadeasParik, yes, I think you can :)
<AlanBell> staff, can we have an ubuntu/member/TadeasParik cloak please
<TadeasParik> AlanBell, thanks a lot
<TadeasParik> AlanBell, are there any other requirements to do from my side?
<AlanBell> nope, you are good, just hang around here for a bit
<AlanBell> TadeasParik: I added you to the cloaked group, a staffer will be along in a sec to do the freenode thing
<TadeasParik> AlanBell, ok
 * Myrtti has a peek
<niko> done
<TadeasParik> ok, thanks again
<AlanBell> thanks niko
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> we seem to have lost the bot in #ubuntu-devel
<Myrtti> you're not the only one
<EvilResistance> did ubottu die again >.>
<AlanBell> it is not dead, it is restin'
<EvilResistance> you mean like the other 50 bots of mine that died in the netsplits and ping timeouts?
<EvilResistance> s/50/5/
 * EvilResistance has a glitchy keyboard
<AlanBell> pining for the fyords
<AlanBell> it is unrelated to the massive problems at the hetzner datacentre today
<Myrtti> ubottu saw some nice deals on Lilypad Arduinos and decided to go shopping for new gear to make herself more mobile
<MikeVaughanG> ?
<MikeVaughanG> ?
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-15
<Unit193> Just making a note that ubot2` is open to registration.
<dholbach> can somebody help with the patch pilot bot in #ubuntu-devel? (@pilot (in|out))
<AlanBell> anyone know what that bot is called? not sure if it is running
<jussio1> AlanBell: its udevbot
<AlanBell> it isn't there :(
<tsimpson> udevbot is back once again
<AlanBell> \o/
<AlanBell> thanks tsimpson
<AlanBell> tsimpson: should it be opped, or should the channel topic be open?
<tsimpson> AlanBell: the topic isn't locked, so there's no need for the bot to be +o
<AlanBell> oh, ok I thought it was locked a while back, I had to op the bot
<tsimpson> they decided there a while ago they'd rather not have the topic locked, the bot is really just a useful way to easily change the topic
<jussi> its +ZncC in there only
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-16
<Canadian1296> Ubottu told me to ask here for a ubuntu cloak… I already have an account registered with NickServ
<ubottu> Canadian1296: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Canadian1296> I wasn't trying to send a message to Ubottu, can anyone help?
<Canadian1296> I currently have a generic freenode cloak. May I please have a Ubuntu cloak instead?
<EvilResistance> Canadian1296, if i'm not mistaken, Ubuntu cloaks are reserved for Ubuntu members...
<Canadian1296> Meaning?
<EvilResistance> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<EvilResistance> ^ that
<Canadian1296> EvilResistance: Okay, thanks anyways :)
<EvilResistance> i'm not the IRC team, though, if there's other methods for an ubuntu cloak they'd know
<EvilResistance> i'm only aware of the members status getting you a cloak (there's probably others)
<Canadian1296> EvilResistance: Okay, I'm reading the membership article in the wiki now
<pangolin> EvilResistance: The only way of getting a Ubuntu member cloak is describe in that link.
<pangolin> described*
<EvilResistance> pangolin, indeed.  i was curious about the other cloaks, becuase the person that asked is asking for an "ubuntu cloak" not necessarily a member cloak, hence why i said "I'm not the IRC team"
<EvilResistance> :P
<Unit193> Member of Kubuntu, DMB, IRC, RMB...
<pangolin> there are no other "ubuntu cloaks", you either are a member or you aren't.
<EvilResistance> thats what i thought :P
<EvilResistance> pangolin, ^
<pangolin> there are different membership boards as Unit193 pointed out.
<pangolin> but they all get you the same thing
<Unit193> But all leading to membership nonetheless.
<jussi> pangolin: actually, thats not strictly true... we have bot cloaks also :P
<pangolin> #ubuntu-bugs is missing a bot
<pangolin> charlie-tca: which bot is missing?
<charlie-tca> The one that gives us the bug info, but I don't know the name of the bot
<charlie-tca> bug numbers won't give back a link yesterday and today
<charlie-tca> pangolin: should it be ubottu? I haven't been around enough to keep track of what is happening with them. It used to be ubot2, I think
<pangolin> probably best to wait for one of the IRCC to figure it out, maybe jussi knows?
<charlie-tca> Okay
<jussi> you all really should look at the bots page on the wiki occaisionally :)
<charlie-tca> Can't even remember the webpage.
<jussi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<charlie-tca> but if it will get the bot back in #ubuntu-bugs, I will go find it
<jussi> ubot2 -> Team channels A-L
<jussi> so go bug jpds
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks
<EvilResistance> question about that page jussi, if one runs a bot for a LoCo team's channel, does the IRC team need to update that page, or can the bot owner update that page with the relevant bot information?
<jussi> EvilResistance: its a wiki, go do it already ;)
<EvilResistance> :P
<pangolin> jussi: sorry :( but you know everything so I tend to default to "Ask jussi"
<charlie-tca> I am most grateful for jussi knowing everything, too!
<pangolin> see :)
<pangolin> charlie-tca: we should setup a askjussi.com
<pangolin> hehe
<charlie-tca> heh, that would be a busy site
<pangolin> we could pay jussi 1 penny per answer (helpful answers) and make a fortune!!!
<EvilResistance> lol
<jussi> meh. Id end up with about 2 pence
<jussi> unless every question was, "if you arent a finn, why is your name jussi?"
<pangolin> it would require jussi relocates to Brazil
<pangolin> why brazil you ask? because umm why not :)
<charlie-tca> I see no problem with that
<charlie-tca> at least Brazil is warm :-)
<jussi> warmth? yök!!
<EvilResistance> o.O
<EvilResistance> i hit "save changes" after previewing, and a 500 error triggered o.O
<Myrtti> what are you using to generate the statistics, EvilResistance?
<Myrtti> mircstats or pisg?
<EvilResistance> Myrtti:  generic supybot ChannelStats plugin
<Myrtti> interesting
<EvilResistance> Myrtti:  it doesnt actually hit any web-page like logging
<AlanBell> ooh another volunteer :)
<AlanBell> EvilResistance: so can you get it to scrape logs from irclogs.ubuntu.com instead?
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  that'd be a lot harder... not without about 85 hours of plugin dev, unless one of you can find a plugin that does that
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  my main concern is less the stats, more the private logging
<popey> why do you need private logging of #ubuntu when we already publicly log it?
<EvilResistance> because my ZNC has officially become unreliable for scrollbacks in #ubuntu
<popey> I mean, I can understand why ops need instant backscroll of #ubuntu, but don't quite fathom why anyone else does.
<AlanBell> got an example of the stats output EvilResistance?
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  one sec
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  the exact same module, loaded in #ubuntu-us-pa (but allows in-channel requesting, which is not allowed in evidence):
<EvilResistance> <EvilResistance> @channelstats
<EvilResistance> <PennBot> EvilResistance: On # there have been 358 messages, containing 11312 characters, 1921 words, 5 smileys, and 11 frowns; 11 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 17 joins, 4 parts, 0 quits, 0 kicks, 3 mode changes, and 1 topic change.
<EvilResistance> blah, hang on
<AlanBell> Sebastien made an almost identical request a day or two ago to have a bot to make these kind of stats http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu.freenode.html
<EvilResistance> oops
<EvilResistance> one sec.
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  this is a better example:
<EvilResistance> <@EvilResistance> @channelstats
<EvilResistance> <@TheMightyKahless> EvilResistance: On #trekweb there have been 2 messages, containing 0 characters, 0 words, 0 smileys, and 0 frowns; 0 of those messages were ACTIONs.  There have been 1 join, 0 parts, 2 quits, 0 kicks, 1 mode change, and 0 topic changes.
<AlanBell> I think we probably could have a regular stream of people asking for read-only bots sitting in ubuntu making channel stats
<EvilResistance> that's from the identical module in #trekweb
<EvilResistance> (i have a glitch in PennBot which uses shared-channel modules, i'm in the process of fixing it)
<AlanBell> oh, so you are not generating graphical statistical summaries?
<EvilResistance> negative
<EvilResistance> only on-demand textual descriptors
<EvilResistance> absolutely no graphical stats summaries
<AlanBell> so it is totally fine for you to make private logs from your client, or use an irssi+screen proxy that logs etc
<EvilResistance> alright (if i have to i'll do that, but irssi has a horrible notorious crappy-logging-to-file system)
<AlanBell> for people wanting to use the data for statistical purposes I would kind of rather they were pointing at the public logs on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> otherwise your stats will be skewed by about 30 different stats bots stat in the channel!
<Sebastien> Update Available at: http://chanstats.x10.mx/ubuntu-irc.freenode.html
<Sebastien> :)
<Unit193> EvilResistance: Actually, it's quite good and the official log bot for ubuntu is irssi.
<AlanBell> so I don't think anyone minds you putting in a silent bot and I do appreciate you asking, but what I really want is a bunch of folk to get together in #ubuntu-bots-team to build something that will generate awesome stats for all our logged channels going back to 2004
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  hehe, i hear you.  i dont have a solution for that, unfortunately.  But if i come up wiht one, expect me to say "eureka!" in here or something :P
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  i dont think a plugin would do that though, i think you'd have to develop a parser script or something, and that can be tricky if you have tons of logs (which #ubuntu does have)
<AlanBell> !info pisg
<ubottu> pisg (source: pisg): Perl IRC Statistics Generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.72-1 (oneiric), package size 216 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<AlanBell> ^^ that plus some scripts to slowly scrape the logs would be great
<AlanBell> plus some whizzy modern css to make it look lovely
<EvilResistance> hehe
<Tm_T> pisg is that which runs ages for stats?
<Tm_T> compared to just few seconds
<AlanBell> and not just #ubuntu, all of these: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/16/
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  i'll take a look in the next, say, 4 months :P
<AlanBell> Tm_T: a few seconds for what?
<Tm_T> AlanBell: I mean time used for generating the statistics
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  in the mean time, is there any objection to me putting the silent bot into #ubuntu, or do you guys want to deliberate more?
<AlanBell> EvilResistance: no objection, does it have a cloak?
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  yeah, its sharing the cloak that pennbot has (otherwise i'd have more-than-one bot account that isnt affiliated with a specific group), unaffiliated/resistance/bot/pennbot
<AlanBell> ideally can you put something visible in /whois that links it back to you
<AlanBell> that will do
<EvilResistance> * [evidence] (~evidence@unaffiliated/resistance/bot/pennbot): Evidence - Stats / Log bot for Resistance   <--  ?
<EvilResistance> erm
<AlanBell> fine
<EvilResistance> minus the log part
<EvilResistance> i have to reconnect it to fix that ;p
<EvilResistance> AlanBell:  its sitting there now, thanks again/
<EvilResistance> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-17
<philipballew_> Can someone add a member cloak too my name?
 * philipballew_ would do it himself but the laws of nature prevent it
<philipballew_> if noone does it's okay. but in the mean time feel free to see my ip address and scan my ports. might be fun.
<pangolin> philipballew_: 5 hours ago you had a @ubuntu/member cloak
<pangolin> what happened to it?
<philipballew_> pangolin, i have a desktop and laptop. my laptop is currently the name with the _ on it. figured i should identify both names
<pangolin> right but the cloak is applied to the account and not the ip, so if you are identified to the account that was cloaked you should be cloaked at the moment
<Unit193> pangolin: account  : philipballew_
<pangolin> if you have multiple accounts. I suggest you /msg nickserv identify account_with_cloak password
<philipballew_> pangolin, i identified my account 10 minutes ago!
<pangolin> I don't believe you will be given a second @ubuntu/member cloak but i could be wrong
 * philipballew_ high fives Unit193 
<pangolin> philipballew_: so why was your cloak not applied?
<Unit193> philipballew_: See /msg nickserv help group
<Unit193> pangolin: Two accounts.
<VorTechS> philipballew_: do you have an alternative account to the one you are using now?
<philipballew_> ^ yeah! Unit193 stole the words right from my fingers
<pangolin> Unit193: exactly, and is why i don't believe the IRCC will ACK another cloak for him
<pangolin> philipballew_: identify to the account that has the cloak applied
<philipballew_> i could, but the other account is open on my desktop a quater mile away.
<pangolin> so?
<pangolin> you can ident with multiple clients
<pangolin> to the same accoun
<pangolin> account*
<philipballew_> thats true... but thats not the default and its not gonna always log in with that
<pangolin> Like I said I do not believe that the IRCC will allow the same cloak on multiple accounts
<philipballew_> i know, but thats why I did ask. What is the harm in asking my friend :)
<pangolin> in the mean time you can /msg nickserv identify account password
<Unit193> philipballew_: Is there a reason you don't just group the nick?
<philipballew_> Unit193, what do you mean?
<Unit193> Group, have more than one nick on an account.
<pangolin> group allows you to link more then one nick to the same account
<pangolin> /msg nickserv help group
<philipballew_> idk. never thought about.
<pangolin> you should :)
 * Unit193 has done it
 * head_victim has 5 grouped nicks
 * pangolin has 14 nicks on this account iirc
<pangolin> I also only have one account
<philipballew_> would that apply my cloak to my new name
<head_victim> Hah, pangolin wins :/
<Unit193> pangolin: Wow...
<Unit193> philipballew_: Yeppers
<philipballew_> I should look into it probably.
<philipballew_> irc confuses me
<pangolin> ah, 13. I dropped a few
<Unit193> That's still quite a number, I have less, but two accounts (one bot acct)
<pangolin> philipballew_: you really should, it is the correct way of doing what it is you are asking
<philipballew_> is it possible to have both my desktop and laptop logged in as philipballew at the same time?
<pangolin> no
<pangolin> only one client can use a nick at a time
<pangolin> but
<pangolin> you can have philipballew_ and philipballew both identified with the same password
<Unit193> philipballew_: Both on same account, but different grouped nicks.
<pangolin> well, actually if you are using a bnc you can have multiple clients using the same nick but that is a little more involved
<philipballew_> thats what i have currently. same password and same email. there not grouped though afik
<Unit193> Or irssi...
<philipballew_> xchat!
<pangolin> philipballew_: ok, first you will need to DROP this account /msg nickserv help drop and then you will group this nick /msg nickserv help group with the account that has the cloak
<philipballew_> now all the people i troll on in irc wont have my ip address!!!
<pangolin> your an Ubuntu member, you shouldn't be trolling!
<pangolin> :P
<pangolin> you're
 * philipballew_ still wonders why he's a ubuntu member sometimes...
<philipballew_> if only they know i have no idea what i am doing
<Myrtti>  we all just fake and wing it
<Myrtti> nothing wrong with that ;-)
<pangolin> Myrtti: you are staff, am I correct in assuming that multiple accounts don't get the same cloak?
<Myrtti> we certainly try to avoid it
<pangolin> philipballew_: you don't need to go home to get this done
<philipballew_> pangolin, why not? i cant be loged in from the same nick on two different comp's
<pangolin> /msg nickserv identify philipballew password
<pangolin> wait
<pangolin> first
<pangolin> .... gimme a second
 * philipballew_ waits
<pangolin> /msg nickserv drop philipballew_ password
<Unit193> Drop, identify, group.
<philipballew_> yeah, but i need to be logged in as philipballew when i group right?
<pangolin> right and you will be
<pangolin> did you drop philipballew_ yet?
<Unit193> philipballew_: Just follow pangolin, he knows what he's doing.
 * philipballew_ follows pangolin 
<pangolin> ok
<pangolin> so first
<pangolin> /msg nickserv drop philipballew_ password
<philipballew_> hey! i dropped it
<pangolin> good
<pangolin> /msg nickserv identify philipballew password
<Myrtti>  good
<pangolin> there ya go
<pangolin> all done
<pangolin> now
<pangolin> last thing
<pangolin> /msg nickserv group
 * philipballew_ does the last thing
<Myrtti>  congrats
<pangolin> now to see what nicks you have group to the philipballew account you can /msg nickserv info philipballew
<philipballew_> I should hold a party now
<philipballew_> if you guys come to San Diego right now i'll buy some cake!
<Unit193> Only you can see the grouped nicks (well, and staff)
<pangolin> that command will show you a whol bunch of info about your account
<pangolin> whole*
 * Myrtti followed the gears go kthunk in the background 
<philipballew_> so now if i re log in my cloak will be set
<pangolin> yes now all you need is to identify to the main account, philipballew
<Myrtti> he already is now
<pangolin> yes sorry, I meant in the future
<Myrtti> but for the future it's all set
<philipballew_> but that is still logged in back home?
<pangolin> philipballew_: it is
<Myrtti> should be yes
<pangolin> * [philipballew] (~philipbal@ubuntu/member/philipballew): philip ballew
 * philipballew_ unless my computer crashed...
<pangolin> it is still logged in
<philipballew_> if it did, i'd beat the crap out of it.
<philipballew_> gotta teach it a lesson.
<pangolin> don't abuse the computer. user error is the main cause of most problems
<philipballew_> i am a error when it comes to computers
<philipballew_> i had a desktop once that the cd drive would only open when i hot on it really hard
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Good morning, dholbach.
<dholbach> hi Unit193
<philipballew_> how goes it dholbach ?
<dholbach> philipballew_, good good, thanks - how about you?
<philipballew_> dholbach, Glad to hear life is swell. I am great, or at least I tell myself that until I believe it! :)
<dholbach> autosuggestion always works - it has to!
<philipballew_> well off to try to get some sleep! peace my friends
<Myrtti> dholbach: I've been thinking of the email to the CC and I am still missing words on how to answer it about eruSUL, I'm sorry
<dholbach> Myrtti, don't worry - take your time
<Unit193> Well, !wubi is just *slightly* outdated.
<Tm_T> update it then? (;
<Unit193> I couldn't last I knew.
<Unit193> And you can't do multi sed args with ubottu can you?
<Tm_T> prolly not multi
<Tm_T> you can suggest new version
<Unit193> Bummer, and Alan found me.
<Tm_T> awww
<Unit193> Also, I noticed ubot2` is a little outdated....
<Unit193> ubot2`: download
<ubot2`> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Unit193> Anyway...
<pangolin> Unit193: Nothing stopping you from doing a /msg ubot* THIS is <reply> Some stuff about what this is.
<Unit193> pangolin: While that being true, this is about the same thing, only I don't hilight myself. :P
<Unit193> Does it really help any?
<pangolin> I don't understand what you mean
<pangolin> what does hilighting yourself have to do with suggesting factoid edits?
<Unit193> Does it help to do it the other way? And ubot2` is *supposed* to be in sync.
<Unit193> pangolin: Nothing, ignore that part.
<pangolin> well you can send all factoid edits to ubottu if you like and yes the bots are supposed to sync but sometimes that does not happen
<Unit193> Yes, just saying sending to that bot I wouldn't think would be the fix.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-02-19
<ubot2`> txwikinger2 called the ops in #kubuntu-bugs ()
<superlinuxpro> can anyonen pls tell me if there is an IRC command to copy all the text from a channel ? how do i do this?
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-11
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-gnome, SonikkuAmerica said: !enlightenment is !e
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-12
<zykotick9> slight typo in the !steam factoid "devlopment", just wanted to point it out.
<IdleOne> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<genii-around> Fixed
<IdleOne> ^5
<pleia2> gold stars all around!
<mhall119> hi everybody, what do I need to do in order to get meetingology in #ubuntu-phone
<mhall119> ?
<Unit193> Ask AlanBell, generally.
<mhall119> AlanBell: alan, alan alan :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I can you add meetingology to #ubuntu-phone pretty please?
<AlanBell> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> thanks AlanBell
#ubuntu-irc 2013-02-13
<ubot5> ubuntueatspoop called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<Pici> handled
<osiel> i need help for create a new channel for de ubuntu locoteam of my country
<k1l_> which country is that?
<osiel> Cuba
<k1l_> that is what i found on the first lookup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelNaming?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FChannelNaming
<osiel> i read this page, and naw i riding the page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam%2FCreatingChannels, I do not know where to put the commands join
<k1l_> put the "/join #ubuntu-cu" into the textline here
<osiel> thanks
<k1l_> osiel: there is already a channel named #ubuntu-cu
<k1l_> its owned by the freenode staff. so you need some IRCC help on this to sort that out with the freenode staff.
 * AlanBell has a look
 * Fuchs has a smell
<AlanBell> heh
<Fuchs> ;)
<AlanBell> can UbuntuIrcCouncil get lots of flags please Fuchs
<Fuchs> (ubuntu namespace, hence: if you give me an account I ... yes, that)
<Fuchs> All?
<Fuchs> (well, the nice ones)
<Fuchs> shall do :)
<Fuchs> done :)
<AlanBell> thanks
<Fuchs> oh, let me remove us as well
<Fuchs> well, our pseudo
<Fuchs> there we go :)
<Fuchs> I'd recommend adding the usual thingies  (e.g. us if you want us to intervene), but I think you have way more experience in this than I do, so I am sure you'll do the right thing™
<AlanBell> will do, thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome <3
<AlanBell> osiel: you need to register yourself so I can add you
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Fuchs> mh, I wonder if you really need to send them directly over to us,
<Fuchs> or want them to read  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version first
<Fuchs> (note that I don't mind users asking questions in #freenode. Depending on how active we are, that might be faster though)
<Unit193> After giving the registration process, the wiki page does point to faq.shtml#nicksetup, though doesn't say anything about /msg nickserv help
<OSIEL> AlanBell : I already registered my nickname, and I moderate the channel to ubuntu-cu
<AlanBell> ok, thanks OSIEL, you are logged in now, I will add you to the channel
<LjL> Fuchs: no matter which specific page the factoid links to (i, uhm, kind of believe that page on help.ubuntu.com was made specifically to try giving an easier explanation), eventually the factoid needs to tell them that it's not a matter to be dealt with by #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-10
<ari-tczew> hello, is there someone who can set for me @ubuntu.com alias?
<k1l_> ari-tczew: you mean a ubuntu/member cloak?
<ari-tczew> k1l_: as well
<k1l_> can you link your launchpad account?
<ari-tczew> k1l_: https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew
<k1l_> ari-tczew: alright, we just need some ircc member to confirm and then a staffer can set the cloak
<tsimpson> ari-tczew: the email alias should already work
<ari-tczew> tsimpson: no, it doesn't
<tsimpson> ari-tczew: you should contact the canonical sysadmins then (rt@ubuntu.com)
<tsimpson> and poke someone in #canonical-sysadmin if you don't hear anything back in a reasonable time period
<rww> you have a non-ubuntu.com email set as your first address in Launchpad?
<rww> and you're not doing something fun like redirecting to gmail and testing by sending from that gmail account?
<ari-tczew> rww: I can't receive emails on @ubuntu.com, so what's the point of testing to send?
<rww> you misparsed what I said
<rww> say I have jboggs@ubuntu.com and my usual email is jboggs@gmail.com. I point the first at the second, and test it by emailing from the second to the first, expecting to get an email in my gmail inbox. This won't happen, because gmail is silly like that.
<rww> that and the first issue are the usual reasons forwarding "doesn't work", in my experience
<rww> hence mentioning them. though obviously, there are other reasons it could be too.
<ari-tczew> rww: my main contact address is not gmail. whatever, wiki says please wait 48h.
<rww> oh. yeah, if you only just set it up, that would be why
<AlanBell> hi ari-tczew, you are after a cloak?
<ari-tczew> AlanBell: I don;t think so
<ari-tczew> w8, I'll reopen irc
<ari-tczew> AlanBell: [00:27] [Info] 'unaffiliated/ari-tczew' is now your hidden host (set by services).
<AlanBell> yeah, I know :)
<AlanBell> so you want an ubuntu/member/ cloak instead of an unaffiliated one then :)
<ari-tczew> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> no problem :) staff, can we have an ubuntu/member/ari-tczew cloak for ari-tczew please
 * niko looks
<niko> ari-tczew: cloak updated
<AlanBell> thanks niko
<AlanBell> ari-tczew: congratulations, you have your cloak
<AlanBell> I sent you an email to your @ubuntu.com address to see if that is working yet
<AlanBell> it does not appear to have bounced yet so maybe it went through?
<ari-tczew> AlanBell: I've received only an e-mail about cloaked people
<AlanBell> ari-tczew: ok, the redirect hasn't happened yet then, give it a day then ask in #canonical-sysadmin there is a cron job that updates a mail server from the data on launchpad
<ari-tczew> AlanBell: ok thanks, than I'll wait
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-11
<ishwon> hello folks. anybody around who can help me with a loco.ubuntu.com login issue? due to the problem, i am unable to manage the "Mauritius Ubuntu Team" page.
<AlanBell> ishwon: if you explain it in a bit more detail we might be able to at least point you in the right direction
<AlanBell> like, what is your launchpad page and the launchpad page for the team for a start
<ishwon> Hi AlanBell .... This is my launchpad page => https://launchpad.net/~ish-sookun
<ishwon> This is the loco team page => http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-mu/
<ishwon> When I log in on the loco page, i'm given this message :
<ishwon> The username (ish-sookun) with which you tried to log in is already in use for a different account.
<ishwon> I reported this as a bug earlier. Nothing showed up afterwards. I even deleted the account & recreated, to no avail.
<ishwon> I'd actually like to re-vive this dormant team for some great FOSS events ahead. for e.g this is Infotech 2013, last year event => http://hacklog.in/infotech-2013-day-4/ Ubuntu wasn't present. I was at the moment doing openSUSE Advocacy. There was another guy Kris who seemed to have taken responsibility of the Mauritius Ubuntu Team. But things aren't enthusiastic as I see.
<ishwon> I'd like to push into some energy & re-group the Mauritian Ubuntu users.
<ishwon> Ubuntu wasn't present for the Linuxfest 2013 neither => http://hacklog.in/linuxfest-2013-highlights/
<ishwon> I'm a FOSS user. I use Ubuntu, Linux Mint and openSUSE as my main distros. Each according to the need. Previously, I retired from the Ubuntu team & concentrated on oprnSUSE Advocacy more. However, I think I should put back some energy here as well. So, my issue is I can't get hands on the loco page with that "bug" around.
<ishwon> Folks, any suggestions on my earlier quest?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-12
<Unit193> rww: Howdy.  So just happened to do a /whois on someone on kiwi, said they were using a secure connection after all.
<MooDoo> hello all
<lubotu3> howie_ called the ops in #ubuntu-gr ()
<IdleOne> handled ^
<howie_> !ops
<ikonia> yawn
<howie_> stuff you
<MooDoo> how polite :)
<howie_> πηγαίνετε στην κόλαση
<MooDoo> did wonder what was going on there :d
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-13
<Flat4ForLife> since i cannot chat in #ubuntu-ops, can i report a spammer in here?
<Flat4ForLife> nevermind!
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-14
<lderan> good evening all :)
<genii> lderan: Hellos!
<lderan> hi genii :D
<jose> hey guys, ubot2` needs a nick change
<jose> IRCC: ^
<tsimpson> jpds runs that bot (and this counts as a ping)
<jose> thanks :)
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-locoteams, AlanBell said: !oh is oh my!
<AlanBell> heh
<IdleOne> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<hggdh> oy vey
<AlanBell> ubot2`: nick ubot2
<ubot2`> AlanBell: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nick ubot2' not found
<MooDoo> evening all
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-locoteams, genii said: ubot2`: oh-#ubuntu-locoteams is <reply> The LoCo Team for Ohio can be found in the channel #ubuntu-us-oh
<genii> Heh
<Pici> OH
<Unit193> Nooooo1
 * genii grumbles and goes to answer the phone
<IdleOne> ubot2`: You must comply.
<ubot2`> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MooDoo> I think you guys are having too much fun ;)
<IdleOne> it's the little things
<IdleOne> or its
<IdleOne> I get those wrong all the time
<genii> ubottu: oh
<ubottu> oh is oh my!
<genii> ubottu: OH
<genii> Hm, same
<Unit193> !hamburger-#ubuntu-ohio
<ubottu> The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast
<MooDoo> lol
<MooDoo> I should come here more often ;)
<Unit193> Noo, we're normally supposed to be good or IdleOne kicks us.
 * MooDoo grabs the popcorn and waits for the boot :D
#ubuntu-irc 2014-02-16
<teward> one general question about the "new feature for ops", even though i'm not an op
<teward> does it retroactively take into account bans that're already set :P
<teward> (in regards to the email @ 12:45 from John Chiazzese on the IRC issues discussion list)
<IdleOne> teward: yes and no. yes, a ban set before the feature was enabled can have an @duration set on it. no, in that there is nothing set automatically by the bot itself
<teward> IdleOne: so... say a ban from four months ago is still there, the bot is aware of it and you can set a duration on it, but the bot doesn't change it at all
<teward> right?
<IdleOne> correct
<teward> I see.  That reminds me a little of niko's chantracker plugin that's in use in several channels I do op... *shrugs*
<teward> Cool, though.  :)
<teward> thanks.
<IdleOne> it is similar very similar
<IdleOne> err
<Unit193> :D
<IdleOne> -a similar there
<teward> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-09
<teward> is ubottu okay?  o.O
 * inetpro wonders
<Mikaela> I have no idea about ubottu, but someone who is root on the host could check some things there
<Mikaela> and as ubottu has defaultignore and I don't have access I cannot say anything, but the stock suggestion is to increase ping interval
<teward> Mikaela: well initial question was because of the remote host closed the connection error not the ping timeout, but meh
<Mikaela> I am not fully sure about that, but it sounds like killing
<teward> mmm
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-10
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-12
<NoImNotNineVolt> would the creation of an #ubuntu-impolite be out of the question?
<NoImNotNineVolt> (context: some of us surly neckbeards swear like sailors and find the requirement for family-friendly/professional discourse to hinder our ability to communicate effectively)
<k1l_> imho a channel that asks for roughness is not working with the idea of ubuntu.
<NoImNotNineVolt> what about s/asks for/accepts/
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't mean to say that malicious intent should be tolerated. merely casual use of expletives, profanity, etc.
<k1l_> if you accept that it tends to be a "asks for it" on the internet
<Tm_T> NoImNotNineVolt: no
<NoImNotNineVolt> no, it would not be out of the question? or no, it's not happening? :P
<Tm_T> latter, not going to happen
<NoImNotNineVolt> fair enough. was just curious.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-14
<bigcalm> Hiya :) I need to change a factoid on lubotu3 in #ubuntu-uk. Could somebody aid me in this please?
<bigcalm> I changed !rat last year and I need to change it again now. But I honestly can't remember how
<Unit193> Ssay !rat is <reply> Rats like cheese too!  Don't forget to feed them.
<bigcalm> Unit193: it needs to be specific to #ubuntu-uk
<bigcalm> !rat
<bigcalm> lubotu3: !rat
<Unit193> Ah, I see, !rat-#ubuntu-uk
<Unit193> !rat-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 2nd August 2014 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2745-real-ale-train-2014/
<bigcalm> Ta
<Unit193> Bitte.
<bigcalm> !rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<bigcalm> lubotu3: !rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<lubotu3> In #ubuntu-irc, bigcalm said: lubotu3: !rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<bigcalm> Snitch
<Unit193> Someone with edit rights will have to add it, that's not me.
<Unit193> But, they've seen it here and in -ops, so someone will see it!
<bigcalm> Yay
<bigcalm> September is far too far away
<elky> !rat-#ubuntu-uk is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
<ubottu> But rat-#ubuntu-uk already means something else!
 * elky takes it to pm
<elky> lubotu3 is the one in the uk channel?
<lubotu3> elky: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> it's updated anyway
<elky> !rat-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. Saturday 19th September 2015 Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/3040-real-ale-train-2015/
#ubuntu-irc 2015-02-15
<bigcalm> Good morning peeps :)
<Tm_T> hai
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-15
<MooDoo> morning all
<k1l_> hi
<sakrecoer> greetings! luisbg has fixd the access flags for you guys on #ubuntustudio-es, would you be so kind to set either me or zequence on the acces list of it, so that we can set-up a forward to #ubuntu-es?
<Unit193> hggdh: Can you set +eor on Drone`?
<hggdh> Unit193: on it
<hggdh> I really, *really* should look at my macros...
<hggdh> Unit193: so all you need is +eor, correct?
<Unit193> Yep!  Danke.
<hggdh> bitte
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-16
<sakrecoer> thanks guys! :)
<MooDoo> morning all
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-17
<blahdeblah> Hi all.  We've had another spam flood on the main wiki and I've set it to read-only for a while.  Is there someone around who can update #ubuntu topic (and any other relevant channels) with this info?
<Unit193> Pici: Mind if I poke jose about removing the IRC team meetings from the GCal?  (TBH, been bugging me for a while.)
<jose> o/
<jose> you've just poked me
<Unit193> jose: Shush, no I haven't!
<jose> :P
<Unit193> I'm not on the IRC council, I can't actually ask you.
<jose> but you've poked me, though.
<Pici> Unit193: I personally don't have a problem with it, but why don't we leave it for the next set IRCC folks.
<Unit193> Well, just figured I'd ask, since they didn't meet all last year.  (And I was looking at my calendar for today.)
<Unit193> OK, sure.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-02-18
<Supervisor> hello
<Supervisor> i need host
<Supervisor> Someone can help me?
<k1l_> what is your issue?
<Supervisor> i need host
<k1l_> hot?
<k1l_> *host?
<Supervisor> ubuntu/member/
<Supervisor> vhost
<k1l_> ah, you want a ubuntu member cloak. can you link your launchpad site?
<hggdh> Supervisor: anything we can do for you?
<Supervisor> i want ubuntu/member/Supervisor
<Pici> Supervisor: Can you link to your launchpad page.
<maseratidancin> welp
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-13
<fossfreedom_> Hi - please can I request that the bot that is used to display the title of bug reports be added to our ubuntu-budgie channel? TIA
<k1l> Pici: or Unit193 ^
<Pici> fossfreedom_: done
<fossfreedom_> cheers Pici
<Pici> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-02-15
<pavlos> I became an ubuntu member, can I request a cloak ?
<pavlos> my LP is https://launchpad.net/~kairis
<dax> Unit193: ^
<Fuchs> pavlos: looks good, we just need IRCC to confirm :)
<Unit193> dax: I'm not here (just a sec.)
<dax> Unit193: but muh formalities
<Unit193> dax: Would you mind doing the honors, ubuntu/member/pavlos
<dax> pavlos: cloak done, congratulations on your membership :)
<pavlos> many thanks
<Unit193> Yes, congrats pavlos.
<nzoueidi> Congrats again pavlos and sorry for the delay :)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-11
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !uptodate is To avoid bugs and security problems in Ubuntu, keep your system up to date with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-13
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !uptodate is To fix found bugs and security problems in Ubuntu, keep your system up to date with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run apt full-upgrade.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !uptodate is <reply> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<genii> ubottu: !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<genii> ubot5: !uptodate
<ubot5> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-02-15
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !synaptic is <reply> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
#ubuntu-irc 2020-02-10
<sumagna> hello
